# On This Week's Show...



## Kenbo

As some of you already know, I have a weekly YouTube channel where I post woodworking and woodworking related videos on Friday morning at 10am and I post an episode of the show called Alternative Tuesdays, that airs on Tuesday mornings at 10am where I basically post whatever the heck I feel like that isn't related to wood. 
I'm trying to build a stronger audience for the show and hopefully, increase the traffic to my channel as well as increase my subscribers. 
I thought it would be a cool idea (and hopefully a way to get exposure to my channel) to post my weekly videos here on this thread as well. I hope you guys enjoy the programs.
Here is last Friday's show.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Can't believe you did all that clowning around in the middle of the video when you could have been cleaning shop, or polishing the mirror finish on the table saw top!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

The force is strong with the spring clamp....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm a subscriber!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Ken, I like your humorous video style. Count me in for watching more of your videos...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Karl_TN said:


> Ken, I like your humorous video style. Count me in for watching more of your videos...


He cant help it, he's fricken hilarious! Just ask him.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Great. Simple project, well filmed as funny as all get out Ken! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

What's not to like @Herb G. ?
Why is this one star worthy, "terrible" ?


----------



## Herb G.

ripjack13 said:


> What's not to like @Herb G. ?
> Why is this one star worthy, "terrible" ?


Jumpy hand I guess. I meant to hit 5 stars.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> What's not to like @Herb G. ?
> Why is this one star worthy, "terrible" ?




Easy killer. LOL. Even if he meant to hit the one star, I am full aware that my show isn't for everyone and everyone is entitled to that opinion. Thanks for coming in to the rescue though. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Kenbo your show is fine, keep it humorous, that makes it different and very enjoyable to watch. There's plenty of how to videos out there, none are funny, that's your niche.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> @Kenbo your show is fine, keep it humorous, that makes it different and very enjoyable to watch. There's plenty of how to videos out there, none are funny, that's your niche.



Oh I'm not worried about it Greg. My show has pretty much always been the same and when that goofy feeling hits me,......well, I get goofy. LOL. AND I'M HILARIOUS!!!!! Just ask me. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

This is last Tuesday's episode of the show and although there is no wood involved, it easily translates to a woodworking project by substituting 2" diameter wooden dowels. It's a fun summer game that you can easily throw together for your camping trips or family outings.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

This week's show is all about the beginner and I just thought that I would take some time on the show to explain some of the different drill bits and what they can be used for. It is not a complete list by any means, but it will give the beginner some insight as to what is out there and what they can be used for. I hope you enjoy. (I am up to date now so there will just be posts here on Wednesdays and Saturdays now)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> when that goofy feeling hits me,......well, I get goofy. LOL. AND I'M HILARIOUS!!!!! Just ask me. LOL.


And that's a good thing! We need more humor in our lives and our world, we need to laugh more, and at ourselves. There's a million how to videos and tutorials on you tube, there all the same, blag blah blah, yawn. Every one is trying to be the quintesential expert at something and afraid of being flamed by the youtube trolls. But what I saw in that video was a breath of fresh air, educational and entertaining, you can do both. When I can learn and be entertained at the same time it's a hit with me, funny is even better. 
Kenn here's my point. I have been a subscriber to your vids since the early days or the beginning. I understand what you are trying to do and why you wish to grow your audience. And I'll be a subscriber and watch your vids no matter what direction you go in. But I would venture to say that you get more likes with that format. I personally vote for the more humor thingIts the guy that's different that will get the attention and be recognized. 
Just sayin... ...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

That was a cool one kenn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> That was a cool one kenn.




Thanks Greg. It was a fun one to cut as well.


----------



## Tony

Those ornaments are super cool Ken! Gotta find me some of that ABS and try a few, thanks for posting it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## NYWoodturner

Great job Ken. I can only imagine how much time it eats up editing and getting to final content. Very creative and informative!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Very cool, I just found this thread. Tonight I'm sure I will watch a couple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Casey Botts

I liked the show. It is very helpful to greenhorns like me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Did ya finally run out of plastic and find some wood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Did ya finally run out of plastic and find some wood?




No shortage of plastic Greg. Friday's show is always about wood. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## woodtickgreg

Finally some humor!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

WHAT???!!! 

Continued?


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> WHAT???!!!
> 
> Continued?



Sometimes, in order to keep as much information in the show, without boring people to tears, you need to split it up into several parts. Sorry Rocky. Tune in next Friday to get the finale

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, but my internet connection was actually almost working this morning! Next Friday, it likely won't be!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## rocky1

Where the hell did the other half of the bowl blank bandsaw sled gizmo go????


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Where the hell did the other half of the bowl blank bandsaw sled gizmo go????




Woodworking shows are posted on Fridays and then the links are posted on Saturdays. Alternative Tuesdays are about anything other than woodworking and they get the Tuesday/Wednesday slot. You have to wait two more days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Well it's about time! 

And, like I figured my internet connection is slower than old people  leaving the coffee shop this morning.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Cool jig; I like that. This was actually on my list of goodies I need to build for the shop, just wasn't quite sure what to do for the sliding pivot pin. Now I know!! 

Thanks Ken!


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Cool jig; I like that. This was actually on my list of goodies I need to build for the shop, just wasn't quite sure what to do for the sliding pivot pin. Now I know!!
> 
> Thanks Ken!



You're very welcome Rocky. Glad to hear that you enjoyed the project. Thanks for tuning in sir.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I dont have time to make one so just send me that one, I wouldn't want it to clutter up your shop, lol. Or Betty and I will come pick it up in the spring. I think we have a family wedding to go to in canadia in the spring.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

After you remade the slider bit it won't work on the other side any more, correct? That is, the distance between your two marks on the original was 13" which is why you cut the tape to 13" in the first place.

Now that you have a longer slider it looks like your marks are farther apart than 13" so now when you flip it around your pin won't be at 13" from the blade, correct?

Or have I missed the entirely obvious here?

At any rate it's a cool jig and I appreciate the extra time you took to explain why you made the changes to yours in the original build and in the followup to address the secondary issues that came up because your measurements weren't the same as the plans assumed.


----------



## Kenbo

kweinert said:


> After you remade the slider bit it won't work on the other side any more, correct? That is, the distance between your two marks on the original was 13" which is why you cut the tape to 13" in the first place.
> 
> Now that you have a longer slider it looks like your marks are farther apart than 13" so now when you flip it around your pin won't be at 13" from the blade, correct?
> 
> Or have I missed the entirely obvious here?
> 
> At any rate it's a cool jig and I appreciate the extra time you took to explain why you made the changes to yours in the original build and in the followup to address the secondary issues that came up because your measurements weren't the same as the plans assumed.




Hmmmmmmm. You make a very good point Ken. I may have to check on this while I am in the shop tomorrow and see what the deal is. It may be something as simple as cutting a new steel tape for the jig. I understand 100% what you are saying though and in theory, I think you are right. I may have screwed this one up by modifying it. LOL. Easy fix though I hope.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## rocky1

Uhmmm, Ken whichever of you...

You adjust and compensate for additional length of the slider by cutting your tape to the length between blade and your right mark, regardless of length of the slider.

If your mark is in 1" from both ends of the slide, the length of the 1st. tape should be the distance between the blade and the right mark on the slide, whatever length that might be. The first tape should begin at the edge of your blade, the second tape should align beneath the 1" mark.



HOWEVER! If you want to cut smaller circles for whatever reason... Theoretically.

Length of the slide is irrelevant, it's only important that you maintain the same distance from both ends of the slide with your mark. The first tape begins at the edge of your blade, the second tape begins however far in your pin is set on the slide. Simplest thing to do, if you build an odd size inset on the slide, would be to invert the slide, set your right mark to end of ruler, and mark the table at the left mark, then start your second tape at that mark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Theoretically... if you set your mark by the inverting the slide method, distance in from the end in right side is irrelevant but... If the mark on right end is greater than mark on left end you'll saw into your slider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

The issue started here when I changed the length of the slider and honestly there really isn't any issue that replacing the tape won't fix. The original slider was 14" long with the pin and pivot marking being 12" apart. That is why the tape at the top only goes to 12" and the lower tape starts at 13". Due to the extra length of the slider, replacing the tape and cutting it at longer lengths will realign everything again and make the readings on the jig true without cutting off the end of your slider. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I like circle jig Ken. Good stuff....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, what's with the lil red wagon on the ceiling?


----------



## ripjack13

I like the frame clamps and knobs. Good idea. Great job.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ken, what's with the lil red wagon on the ceiling?



My dad used to always talk about how he wanted a Radio Flyer red wagon when he was young but of course, they could never afford one and he never got one. My wife and I saw this miniature one once and bought it instantly for him for Christmas. He kept it in his shop for years and when he shut his shop down, he put it in my shop. It's been there ever since.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo's is in a total panic after routing that MDF with no dust collection!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> Kenbo's is in a total panic after routing that MDF with no dust collection!!




Without a doubt. I was cleaning for hours. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


> Without a doubt. I was cleaning for hours. LOL.


Yeppers, your second routing you attempted to mitigate the unchecked spread of MDF dust

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Router saw.....he he he he.....


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Router saw.....he he he he.....



It's a Canadian thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ripjack13

Do you have a twitter account? link your video on their page. 
https://twitter.com/SamsungCanada?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Also on their cnet page.
https://www.cnet.com/forums/samsung/
they seem to get responses there better....

and another option is to take it to the top chump.... 

[email protected]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

@Kenbo 

Thank you for the dryer bit. My wife often talks about these $1,200 dollar washer and dryer units. There was an American company in Michigan that had commercial grade units that carried 20 year guarantees for similar purchase costs. I just did not want the debt, at that time or this time.

Our 1982 Kenmore dryer stopped heating last week. With a simple design and easy access, I found a continuity break in 20 minutes. I priced replacement parts, $52 -$65 from the dealer and a recommended service repair company. Sadly, the same pictured parts were on Amazon for $10. I gave our mower repair guy $15 (a Prime member) and had the parts in 2 days and the machine working correctly that night.

On a plus, found a ware hole in the aluminium discharge chute and replaced it with stock I had. The claims of electricity savings on new modern units just don't seem to add up at all compared to initial purchase cost or repairs for newer models. Great post Ken.

On a side note, living in a rural community, I use our back-pack leaf blower to clean the shop-vac filter along with the house-vac filters on misty or light rain days. It does a great job and the weather knocks the dust cloud out before it pesters the neighbors or lands on our "possessions". Knowing that it will soon be washed off by nature, a little fall out on the cars doesn't bother me anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> @Kenbo
> 
> Thank you for the dryer bit. My wife often talks about these $1,200 dollar washer and dryer units. There was an American company in Michigan that had commercial grade units that carried 20 year guarantees for similar purchase costs. I just did not want the debt, at that time or this time.
> 
> Our 1982 Kenmore dryer stopped heating last week. With a simple design and easy access, I found a continuity break in 20 minutes. I priced replacement parts, $52 -$65 from the dealer and a recommended service repair company. Sadly, the same pictured parts were on Amazon for $10. I gave our mower repair guy $15 (a Prime member) and had the parts in 2 days and the machine working correctly that night.
> 
> On a plus, found a ware hole in the aluminium discharge chute and replaced it with stock I had. The claims of electricity savings on new modern units just don't seem to add up at all compared to initial purchase cost or repairs for newer models. Great post Ken.
> 
> On a side note, living in a rural community, I use our back-pack leaf blower to clean the shop-vac filter along with the house-vac filters on misty or light rain days. It does a great job and the weather knocks the dust cloud out before it pesters the neighbors or lands on our "possessions". Knowing that it will soon be washed off by nature, a little fall out on the cars doesn't bother me anyway.




Since posting that show, I have received message after message of people having the same issues or at least, similar issues with getting serviceable parts for their appliances. I have also been receive messages of people not being able to get warranty work done because of poor customer service. Never again. Glad to hear that your Kenmore is still purring away.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have older Kenmore appliances es that are easy to repair, and I have repaired them. Put new gas solenoids in the dryer and a new belt, put a clutch in the washer. Parts have been reasonable as far as cost. But with Sears going away I wonder if parts will still be available in the future. Most are available through the aftermarket so I am hoping they still will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

https://www.appliancepartspros.com/ - Never cease to amaze me, have ordered from them 3 - 4 times. Find model number of your appliance and search it. They provide detailed drawings, all the part numbers, availability, prices, most parts/appliances have a video somewhere therein that explains the repair. Parts are always shipped promptly, reasonable prices, reasonable rates for shipping, they always fit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> https://www.appliancepartspros.com/ - Never cease to amaze me, have ordered from them 3 - 4 times. Find model number of your appliance and search it. They provide detailed drawings, all the part numbers, availability, prices, most parts/appliances have a video somewhere therein that explains the repair. Parts are always shipped promptly, reasonable prices, reasonable rates for shipping, they always fit.




 
Thanks for posting the link @rocky1 . These are actually one of the companies that I tried to get parts from and although they are helpful, their hands are tied when it comes to Samsung parts because of the way Samsung sells, groups and supplies the parts. This parts diagram was taken right from the Appliance Parts Pro website for my model of dryer. You can see that there is no part number for the blower wheel and no number for the motor mount bushings. If you want any of the other parts, they all carry a number. The reason there is no number on those parts (according to everyone I have spoken to, INCLUDING Samsung) is because you can't purchase them separately and must purchase everything included in the part listed as number 2 and it is outlined by the rotten line. They will not break up a set like this to get individual parts and the only option they are offering is to purchase the entire assembly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Ken, was it just the bearing? If so, could you just order a replacement from the measurements you get?


----------



## rocky1

I feel your pain Ken... Bought a Samsung range about 5 years ago. Broiler element went out 12/17, and 369 days later, 12/18, the oven element went out. Since I didn't want to drag the range out for model number, I looked up previous purchase on the broiler element to go to page, popped up broiler element is no longer available. After ordering the oven element I searched the net diligently, and there's not one out there anywhere for that 5 year old range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Ken, was it just the bearing? If so, could you just order a replacement from the measurements you get?



Not the bearing. I need a blower wheel and the motor mount bushing. It's a pretty unique part that should be available as it would be a serviceable part.


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I like the update vid Ken....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> I like the update vid Ken....



Thanks Marc. I have never seen show do an update show before and I thought it would be a great addition to the show. Perhaps a regular feature (like once a year maybe). It has been received very well by my viewers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Once a year is too long -- 6 mos -- my memory isn't good enough for longer

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> Once a year is too long -- 6 mos -- my memory isn't good enough for longer



That's good feedback. Every 6 months it is then. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Ken, Your product updates have been enjoyable like Marc mentioned above. Far too many youtubers give glowing product reviews without any long term analysis. Makes me wonder how many of those wonderful products/jigs end up in a corner never to be used again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Karl_TN said:


> Ken, Your product updates have been enjoyable like Marc mentioned above. Far too many youtubers give glowing product reviews without any long term analysis. Makes me wonder how many of those wonderful products/jigs end up in a corner never to be used again.



I agree totally Karl. That's why I thought it would be a good idea for the show. Glad to hear that you enjoyed the show and thanks for tuning in. I appreciate the support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Yes! More stuff to add to my wife's list of things to get for her scroll saw....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Yes! More stuff to add to my wife's list of things to get for her scroll saw....



You're welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Tony

Ken, great review on the SawStop! My Delta contractor's saw is 25+ years old and I can tell the click is ticking on it. This pretty much made my mind up. I guess I'll be eye level to the access panel so that shouldn't be a problem! Tony


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Ken, great review on the SawStop! My Delta contractor's saw is 25+ years old and I can tell the click is ticking on it. This pretty much made my mind up. I guess I'll be eye level to the access panel so that shouldn't be a problem! Tony



Glad that you like it Tony. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions that you have.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Glad that you like it Tony. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions that you have.



Ken, can you get a zero clearance insert for it?


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Ken, can you get a zero clearance insert for it?



Yes. It's actually listed and marketed as a "dado blade" insert but in reality, what it is, is a blank insert for the table saw that you need to cut the kerf in, the same way you would a regular zero clearance. The only issue there, is that you can't use the riving knife with it (which I wouldn't suggest) and would have to make adjustments to it for that. The blade insert that is supplied with the saw has a pretty narrow opening and is as close to a zero clearance as you can get for a stock insert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>



So, I understand the pinning of the legs from both sides but ask anyway. Why not pin through the leg and half way into the other side and stop? Then you have a continuous pin through the leg and half as many pins to cut off and finish sand. Is it a bilateral symmetry thing? Secondly, if you pin from both sides, does not your bit hit the first hole and self true? Usually dowels have plenty of flex, so you could taper an end and chase it all of the way. I realize if doing so to have a safety block clamped to limit grain tare or push at the exit side.

Lastly, threading the seat dowel full length makes repairs easier. I see some crafters only thread the length of adjustment wanted. I would figure by threading the entire length, less chance to damage the threads by running out of 'screw'.


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> So, I understand the pinning of the legs from both sides but ask anyway. Why not pin through the leg and half way into the other side and stop? Then you have a continuous pin through the leg and half as many pins to cut off and finish sand. Is it a bilateral symmetry thing? Secondly, if you pin from both sides, does not your bit hit the first hole and self true? Usually dowels have plenty of flex, so you could taper an end and chase it all of the way. I realize if doing so to have a safety block clamped to limit grain tare or push at the exit side.
> 
> Lastly, threading the seat dowel full length makes repairs easier. I see some crafters only thread the length of adjustment wanted. I would figure by threading the entire length, less chance to damage the threads by running out of 'screw'.




Well let's start off with the pinning from both sides. The best thing about woodworking is that for every process, there are probably 100 ways to do it and as long as it is done safely, there really is no right or wrong way in most cases. For the pinning from either side, it was all about aesthetics for me and getting the symmetry that I wanted with the dowel pins. Having to sand another 4 pins is a small price to pay after putting in this much work into a project. For the most part, I use brad point bits in my project and trusting that one will "self true" is a hit or miss situation, with it missing 90% of the time. I don't feel that I would want to trust a bit to self true due to the fact that I feel it would be more inclined to cause the hole to be oblong instead of round because of the self truing process. As for the full length threads on the dowel post....I couldn't agree with you more. If you are going to thread it, THREAD IT and don't chance it to just the area that you want for adjustment. After all, whose to say that you are going to be the only one to ever use this stool?
The methods that I show on my show are one of many and they are merely suggestions. There could be a million ways to do this. Heck, if I wanted to, I could have drilled the holes in the walnut legs ahead of time in the assembly process, ensuring that they were perfectly symmetrical and then just drilled the hole in the maple, using the walnut as a guide. Same outcome (for the most part) but a different process. Feel free to make it your own and choose whatever method works for you. Thanks for the input. I love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1

Crazy Northlander said:


> Well let's start off with the pinning from both sides. The best thing about woodworking is that for every process, there are probably 100 ways to do it and as long as it is done safely, there really is no right or wrong way in most cases. For the pinning from either side, it was all about aesthetics for me and getting the symmetry that I wanted with the dowel pins. Having to sand another 4 pins is a small price to pay after putting in this much work into a project.





Uhmmm, dude... Your shrink would refer to that as being OCD! 

Or, CDO if you arrange it alphabetically as it should be!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


> Well let's start off with the pinning from both sides. The best thing about woodworking is that for every process, there are probably 100 ways to do it and as long as it is done safely, there really is no right or wrong way in most cases. For the pinning from either side, it was all about aesthetics for me and getting the symmetry that I wanted with the dowel pins. Having to sand another 4 pins is a small price to pay after putting in this much work into a project. For the most part, I use brad point bits in my project and trusting that one will "self true" is a hit or miss situation, with it missing 90% of the time. I don't feel that I would want to trust a bit to self true due to the fact that I feel it would be more inclined to cause the hole to be oblong instead of round because of the self truing process. As for the full length threads on the dowel post....I couldn't agree with you more. If you are going to thread it, THREAD IT and don't chance it to just the area that you want for adjustment. After all, whose to say that you are going to be the only one to ever use this stool?
> The methods that I show on my show are one of many and they are merely suggestions. There could be a million ways to do this. Heck, if I wanted to, I could have drilled the holes in the walnut legs ahead of time in the assembly process, ensuring that they were perfectly symmetrical and then just drilled the hole in the maple, using the walnut as a guide. Same outcome (for the most part) but a different process. Feel free to make it your own and choose whatever method works for you. Thanks for the input. I love it.



I think you reversed the words walnut and maple at the end (paragraph 2, line 2), as the holes in the walnut would be hidden by the maple. The reverse makes sense to me. Thanks for responding, love your videos.


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmm, dude... Your shrink would refer to that as being OCD!
> 
> Or, CDO if you arrange it alphabetically as it should be!!



I guess better than COD....?.... and not the fish, cash on delivery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> I think you reversed the words walnut and maple at the end (paragraph 2, line 2), as the holes in the walnut would be hidden by the maple. The reverse makes sense to me. Thanks for responding, love your videos.




You are 100% correct on this. It was late. Hell man, I'm only human.


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmm, dude... Your shrink would refer to that as being OCD!
> 
> Or, CDO if you arrange it alphabetically as it should be!!




I've already been told that I am way over the top OCD.......Obviously Canadian Dude.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


> You are 100% correct on this. It was late. Hell man, I'm only human.



No, not 100%. I realized you are kind of correct for the lower tier, but that is Walnut on Walnut. Now you need to link that "I'm only human" song. Which one? Who cares, its the thought that counts. Political oxymoron for all to enjoy...


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>



Had not even thought of that one, flash back for sure...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS

Great idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>



I was like, ABS - automatic braking system, for fish, yeah, that's the lure I want...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>



Couple thoughts, to minimize torque, having the wheels inset (inside the vortex) makes sense. I wondered how much difference of torque it is if you had reversed your shop vac attachment wheels. The wheel part looked narrower than the bolt part, so wheels on the outside give an overall narrower width to get in more places. Secondly, the wheels on the outside, would they encounter less debris / dust and work longer?

I drilled a 1/4" inch hole in each side of my floor attachment about 20 years ago to weaken the seal so it would glide better over the concrete floor. I found it worked well on all hard floor surfaces and even better for wet ones. However, the floor sweep attachment has been replaced twice over the years from wearing down.


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Couple thoughts, to minimize torque, having the wheels inset (inside the vortex) makes sense. I wondered how much difference of torque it is if you had reversed your shop vac attachment wheels. The wheel part looked narrower than the bolt part, so wheels on the outside give an overall narrower width to get in more places. Secondly, the wheels on the outside, would they encounter less debris / dust and work longer?
> 
> I drilled a 1/4" inch hole in each side of my floor attachment about 20 years ago to weaken the seal so it would glide better over the concrete floor. I found it worked well on all hard floor surfaces and even better for wet ones. However, the floor sweep attachment has been replaced twice over the years from wearing down.



Plenty of good questions here. Wheels on the outside or the inside? I'm not sure if it would make a difference and I'm also not sure if debris would shorten the wheel's life. I guess time will tell. I fully expect that this floor attachment will need replacing at some point in time and the wheels are just prolonging its life for now.


----------



## rocky1

Wheels on the inside would help to clean them. Probably prevent wear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

You finally came out of the closet and bought a cordless lawn mower! Your gay!
Inside joke but Kenn will get it.
Oh snap!
@Kenbo you also forgot to mention no oil. Changes, no air filters or spark plugs, no maintenance at all! When I stand mine on end for storage I scrape my deck after every use, it helps with mulching. My mower has a plastic deck so I use a plastic putty knife. I have since we visited replaced all of my lawn equipment with battery powered cordless, love the stuff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I purchased the Ego brand from home depot. 
Really nice mower, very light weight, quiet, powerful, 1 lever to adjust the cut height, it will bag, mulch, or side discharge, but I only mulch with it, even heavy leaves in the fall.
With todays crappy gas cordless battery power is the way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

woodtickgreg said:


> View attachment 167890
> I purchased the Ego brand from home depot.
> Really nice mower, very light weight, quiet, powerful, 1 lever to adjust the cut height, it will bag, mulch, or side discharge, but I only mulch with it, even heavy leaves in the fall.
> With todays crappy gas cordless battery power is the way to go!



I did not get a good feel for duration. It takes about an hour with the gas push mower, rest with a rider or big walk behind for our lawn.


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Mr. Peet Next time I cut my grass I'll time it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> I did not get a good feel for duration. It takes about an hour with the gas push mower, rest with a rider or big walk behind for our lawn.




Same here. I will time the running time and let you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mr. Peet said:


> I did not get a good feel for duration. It takes about an hour with the gas push mower, rest with a rider or big walk behind for our lawn.


Takes me about 30 minites to cut my average size residential lawn, I can cut 3 times before I need to charge the battery, although I usually just pop it on the charger when I'm done. It's a 56v 7ah battery, I also have a 5ah battery that came with the blower I bought if I need an extra battery. I usually cut the grass and then put the battery in the blower to clean up and I still have more than half a charge left. I can see the mower running for more than an hour easily, and that's with a self propelled mower which uses a separate motor for the drive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


>



For the dust collector modification, instead of the MDF or aluminum to cover the old debris opening, why not use plexi-glass? Then you can see if you have build up that may require cleaning. I realize that static may foil the idea as well.


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> For the dust collector modification, instead of the MDF or aluminum to cover the old debris opening, why not use plexi-glass? Then you can see if you have build up that may require cleaning. I realize that static may foil the idea as well.



I like this idea. Even an MDF or metal door with a plexiglass window. I'm thinking this is going to be an addition to the modification.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

A viewers package??? Classic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I love when Ken talks about himself in 3rd person....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

That's cool Ken, I'm going to make some of these. Where do you get a jeweler's drill?

By the way, you're exactly 1 year older than me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> That's cool Ken, I'm going to make some of these. Where do you get a jeweler's drill?
> 
> By the way, you're exactly 1 year older than me!



and 1 foot taller too....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> That's cool Ken, I'm going to make some of these. Where do you get a jeweler's drill?
> 
> By the way, you're exactly 1 year older than me!





And a year uglier too. LOL. I got this jewellers drill at Lee Valley. Here's the link. http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32297&cat=1,180,42337
It's a little pricey, but it's well built and will last a lifetime.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills

Kenbo said:


>



I see Rick Morris gave you a mention in his monthly update.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mike Mills said:


> I see Rick Morris gave you a mention in his monthly update.




That's cool. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Tony

Some beautiful country there! Looks like y'all had a great time, thanks for sharing your vacation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

My birthday was this past Monday and I made out nowhere as well as you did!! But I did get a Freud super dado set I've been wanting. You're right about that card, Supercool!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> My birthday was this past Monday and I made out nowhere as well as you did!! But I did get a Freud super dado set I've been wanting. You're right about that card, Supercool!!




I make sure that they have a very specific list in the form of a "wish list" from lee Valley that I send to all family members. ha ha ha ha ha. Happy belated birthday!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

You cleaned up Ken!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Wildthings

Watched it yesterday. Good Stuff!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## frankp

Very cool, @Kenbo ! I obviously haven't been paying enough attention to this area... I'll have to check out your videos at home and subscribe!


----------



## Kenbo

frankp said:


> Very cool, @Kenbo ! I obviously haven't been paying enough attention to this area... I'll have to check out your videos at home and subscribe!



Thanks Frank. Great to hear from you. I hope that you are doing well.


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Ken, did you put any kind of finish on the puzzle?


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Ken, did you put any kind of finish on the puzzle?




Just a little bit of danish oil Tony. Just enough to bring out the colours of the walnut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings

Just in time as I am going to be etching a logo into a glass case over a duck mount

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> Just in time as I am going to be etching a logo into a glass case over a duck mount




Glad that you found the show somewhat useful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, did you apply a finish onto the chopsticks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ken, did you apply a finish onto the chopsticks?



LOL. The only finished that was applied was a mixture of paraffin wax and mineral oil. Same coating that I put on my end grain cutting boards. People are going to think that you are psychic, asking questions on here about a video that hasn't been posted yet. I guess I should post the show now. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> People are going to think that you are psychic, asking questions on here about a video that hasn't been posted yet



I am all knowing.
well except for the finish you used. I didn't know that.


and there;'s some other things my wife says I know nothing about.
ok...maybe I'm not all knowing. I'm, uh...some knowing?
Yea! that's my story....
ok. I'm done here....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> I am all knowing.
> well except for the finish you used. I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> and there;'s some other things my wife says I know nothing about.
> ok...maybe I'm not all knowing. I'm, uh...some knowing?
> Yea! that's my story....
> ok. I'm done here....


That's funny! My wife says I'm a dang know-it-all too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Nice show Ken! Does your wife make the glass sculptures and where do you get the metal polish?


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Nice show Ken! Does your wife make the glass sculptures and where do you get the metal polish?




Thanks for the kind words Tony. My wife does make the little glass sculptures and I think she does an awesome job. The link for the polish is in the description of the video but in case you missed it, you can find it at lee valley. Here's the link. https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/supplies/polishing/67014-autosol-metal-polish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

I'm going to have to try this, thanks Ken!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


>



Reminds me of the masked singer....but this version is the masked Canadian nut. hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------

